# woke up this morning to find my beautiful girl dead (gravid) : (



## any reptile (Jan 14, 2011)

this is in loving memeory of "sausage" my beautiful pastel boa dead ! and to add insult to injury she was carring my arabesques babys:2wallbang:she was fine yesterday, had her bath as always and a wonder round the house ( GUTTED )


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss... x
Stunning boa! And to be gravid to! You must be so upset


----------



## eddie-izzy (Jan 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss what a stunning snake she was xxxxxxxxxxxxx:grouphug:


----------



## any reptile (Jan 14, 2011)

*Thanx for all your lovely comments*

Thanx and yes she was a looker and very kind natured,my baby out of all my snakes ( there's always a favourite ).
Still can't work out why this happened? A d am now on the look out for a hood looking female, over 6 foot.
Extremley cut up at the mo so just looking for the rift snake to take her place


----------



## lordaethis (Jul 22, 2009)

Im so sorry for your double loss


----------

